# MF 231 power steering



## bill1941 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi, new here and need help. I just got a 1996 mf 231,it had been setting out in the woods for 3-4 years, not running ,so the power steering is not working. I have rebuilt the steering cylinders, pump and freed up the spindles. It still will not turn, any one know what else to do to it. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bill1941,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

At the base of your steering wheel shaft/column is a steering motor, or steering control valve. This is a rotary valve that distributes PS fluid to the appropriate end of the steering cylinders when you turn the steering wheel. I'm not familiar with the Massey Ferguson system, but Ford steering control valves have many pieces (balls, springs, plungers) that can come popping out on you if you are not prepared for them. The problem when this happens is that some pieces may be lost, and of course getting it all back together correctly. 

You need to get a shop/service manual before you open up the valve. An I&T shop manual should suffice for this operation. You can usually find an I&T manual for about $30 on the internet. Ebay usually has a good selection. A manual will provide pictures to help illustrate what they are talking about.


----------



## bill1941 (Jan 21, 2017)

*thanks*

thanks for the help, I'll find a manual before I tare in to it.


----------



## ironhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but I had a 240 with a steering problem. It would steer easy one way and I had to rev it up to make it steer the other way. As the other person stated there is a valve under the steering wheel like that on some Ford tractors. If you watch your steering wheel when you turn it, it goes up and down. The up and down motion covers and uncovers holes in the valve that lets the oil go through. That valve could be out of adjustment and it isn't a big job to adjust it. I think it takes 2 - 9/16" wrenches. It is really a pretty simple fix if that is the problem.


----------

